# Color Adaptions from Submersed to Emersed



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

As we know there have been some odd cases with plants showing different colors depending on the form it started and currently is. Some cases of white leaves being prominent in in-vitro packages due to the lack of production of Chlorophyll due to the nutrient levels of the agar the plant is living in. Others to some productions of color due to excessive amounts of iron in the water in combination with high CO2 to produce reds.

I'm actually in a weird boat with some color 'morphs' that I cannot explain. I've got a seasoned crown of *Downoi* (*Pogostemon Helferi*) growing out in my drystart that has changed from a green to a purple/pink as well as a couple sprigs of _*Staurogyne Repens*_ that have started to turn red. Neither are common morphs that I can find, let alone have been documented.

Here you can see the 'pink' coming out in the *Downoi* (*Pogostemon Helferi*) as well as the purple. I've seen 'red' phases before and even kept some, but none that went to this color.









Here you can see the _*Staurogyne Repens*_ turning red and almost showing a form of variegation in the vascular bundle (vein) of the leaves.


----------



## uRsAsSy (8 mo ago)

How do you fertilize your emmersed setups, u can pm me if you want i'm very interested if it has a large effect on the quality and success of those


----------

